# Werbung entfernen



## fizban (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein tool mit dem ich möglichst leicht die Werbung aus einem Film schneiden und zwei Filme zusammenfügen kann.


MfG


----------



## EuroCent (12. Juni 2007)

Versuchs mit Camtasia Studio


----------



## Acriss (12. Juni 2007)

nimm den WindowsMovieMaker
oder
MAGIX
das sind gute Programme
ansonsten, ... ein Tool?
Da musst du erst ein Programm haben


----------



## chmee (12. Juni 2007)

Es kommt auf das Format an.

Für Mpeg-basierte Aufnahmen schau mal hier:
http://www.edv-tipp.de/dvd/100_dvb.htm

Für AVI/Divx/Mpeg4-basiertes Material kann man es auch mit VirtualDub machen.

mfg chmee


----------



## fizban (12. Juni 2007)

Magix hab ich schon probiert, sah aber nich so gut(einfach aus) und für mpeg  import brauchte man die Vollversion.
Der Moviemaker scheint mit allzugroßen Daten nicht zurecht zu kommen.
Auf jeden fall hat ein mir meine eine datei in hunderte kleinere zerlegt, die ich nicht alle wieder extra zusammenfügen will.

Im moment versuch ich mich an camista, aber auch das scheint Probleme mit großen Dateien zu haben, jedenfalls sehe ich keine vorschau von meinem Film.

Virtual dub hat weniger Probleme mit dem öffnen der dateien (2x 4GiB)
allerdings ist es auch nicht so einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## DFence (12. Juni 2007)

Servus fizban,

also ich verwende videoredo.
Ist echt genial. Da schneidest die Werbung von einem Film innerhalb von Minuten raus.
Kinderleicht....

---->  http://www.videoredo.com/de/index.html

Mit der Dateigröße hatte ich bisher auch nie Probleme.


----------



## fizban (14. Juni 2007)

ah tnx,

VideoRedo is genau richtig.


----------

